# Front Struts for 2011 RS sport suspension



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

There's all kinds of stand alone or pre assembled struts for these. Pretty sure the only difference between the standard strut vs the RS strut is it's a slightly "lower" ratioed compression. I swapped out my '15 ltz rs for kyb excel g's and vogtland springs. When you say they're too tall are you saying they won't compress enough to fit into the assembled housing(strut, spring, strut mount)?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't know if it'll help you but check out the 1st gen cruze forum and the last sticky is a diy/tutorial section that includes pics on changing out the suspension components ?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Pretty much all part searches I have done including the attached from gm parts direct specify that the part will not work with sport suspension. 

I ordered a set of eBay complete struts that were for a 1.4l LT. I put them on the car, let it off the jacks and the front of the car stood a good 2-3” taller like you would see with a leveling kit on a truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I assume you are changing out the struts as a pair?


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> I assume you are changing out the struts as a pair?


Yup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

